# blood transfusion and IV's



## vjefcoats (Jan 31, 2013)

Good morning,

Can anyone give me their input if this is correct way code/bill the following:
patient comes to ED and the MD orders the following:

NS 2L (time 17:20-18:55) 
NS 1000 bolus (time 19:00-20:05)
KCL /NS 1000 (time 20:05-22:10)
Benadryl IVP
Banana bag over 4 hours
Blood 2 units

Is this correct?  I ran this thru the 3M, no NCCI edits but a message that there was OCE edits (?) and I did not know exactly what that meant.  
36430
96365
96366
96367
96368
96375
96361
Thank you for all your help!
Vicki


----------

